# Best Iphone 4s Mount?



## silvrevo (Apr 4, 2012)

Just getting my Cannondale Flash 3 next week and looking into mounting my iphone 4s.

I seen mounts from NC-17 , Life Proof , Wahoo , and QuickLock.

Of these the youtube of the NC-17 was pretty impressive! Alos the Quick Lock website looked very good too.

Any other ones I might have missed?

Which one would you guys point me towards?

Also , do you need a magnet on the spoke, and or anything mounted on the fork?

Also a cover for the iphone would be good too , to keep dust, dirt , mud and rain off it.

Thanks alot in advance !!:thumbsup:


----------



## silvrevo (Apr 4, 2012)

anyone??????????


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

I use the Otterbox case and the belt clip to attach to my shoulder strap on my pack. got a mini bungie that keeps it tight. about the safest place for it in a crash if you set it right on the indent between your shoulder and chest muscles. also keeps it out in just about the best place for GPS reception, people throw them inside their packs and then cry because they get bad GPS info/readouts. the pack doesn't block all that much but pumps, multitools and such will block/scramble/screw up signals.

I don't like it attached to the bike, for one it's more likely to get damaged _(seen it twice with a friends Iphone and a regular GPS attached to the bars)_ and if I crash and get really hurt I may not be able to get to the bike if it rolls even 5 ft away, with it right at your shoulder it can't be any closer for emergencies ...

I did mod the belt clip as they have that stupid hugh rotating plastic clip. I snapped it off and just used a small nu and bolt and pulled a metal clip off an old tape measure... works 100% better than the crappy plastic thing.


----------



## danpass (Apr 1, 2012)

Have you seen the Topeak iPhone Ridecase?

Topeak® Cycling Accessories


----------



## silvrevo (Apr 4, 2012)

cant believe more people havnt posted up thiers?

Still Looking................................ Need to buy soon!!


----------



## seastmomike (Dec 12, 2009)

I use the lifeproof . I like it


----------



## silvrevo (Apr 4, 2012)

Well went with the LifeProof,,, and iphone case.


That case looks tuff as nails... almost like the otterboxx,, but not as BIGGGG.


----------



## Call_me_Tom (May 26, 2008)

Bike Mount


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

Call_me_Tom said:


> Bike Mount


Don't get this mount for mountain biking.
I had it and it was great until it broke.
It just isn't made to sustain the constant abuse it will take on a mountain bike.
On a road bike it would be great.

I haven't seen an iPhone mount yet that I think would sustain the kind of punishment it would see on a mountain bike.
I ended up buying an Otterbox Defender and I either put it in a pocket or in my hydration pack.


----------



## hogprint (Oct 17, 2005)

I just got the Wahoo ANT+ case. Will give it a test tomorrow. So far looks like a decent unit. A bit big but to encase the iphone it will have to be pretty large.


----------



## Call_me_Tom (May 26, 2008)

mestapho said:


> Don't get this mount for mountain biking.
> I had it and it was great until it broke.
> It just isn't made to sustain the constant abuse it will take on a mountain bike.
> On a road bike it would be great.
> ...


Yeah, ok...do you even own this case because I own two?

I took this case on Palm Canyon Epic & it held up fine. I crashed a few times & even tweaked my shoulder so bad I was put on "light duty" for 30 days. The case held up fine. The only thing I've added to it was the heavy duty mount, that was more for peace of mind then anything else. The stock mount has done well & made it through Palm Canyon Epic which is more then most people can do.


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

Yep. I had the bioliogic for about two months before it broke. I ride a lot of rocky trails and over time the constant chatter broke the swivel part. It pushed thought the bottom of the case eventually. My phone just fell off of my bars during a ride. For $60 I expected more than two months of use. What i have seen on all of the iPhone bike mounts is that they use a stiff/brittle plastic. If they were made from a sturdier ABS like the Otterbox and had a mount meant to deal with the rigors of trail riding it would be fine I think. I loved the Biologic when it was working though. I think the Wahoo Fitness mount is going to suffer the same deficiencies as the Biologic mount. 
I almost tried the Wahoo Fitness Ant+ mount after, but decided for the money I could spend a little more and get a Garmin Edge 500 with more accuracy than my iPhone. I still run cyclemeter on all of my rides though. My wife likes getting the emails with map position, makes her feel better when I'm riding solo, which is most of the time.

Here is a picture of where it failed.


----------



## jjarrett79 (Mar 23, 2012)

Has anyone tried the slipgrip / defender combo?


----------



## Call_me_Tom (May 26, 2008)

mestapho said:


> Yep. I had the bioliogic for about two months before it broke. I ride a lot of rocky trails and over time the constant chatter broke the swivel part. It pushed thought the bottom of the case eventually. My phone just fell off of my bars during a ride. For $60 I expected more than two months of use. What i have seen on all of the iPhone bike mounts is that they use a stiff/brittle plastic. If they were made from a sturdier ABS like the Otterbox and had a mount meant to deal with the rigors of trail riding it would be fine I think. I loved the Biologic when it was working though. I think the Wahoo Fitness mount is going to suffer the same deficiencies as the Biologic mount.
> I almost tried the Wahoo Fitness Ant+ mount after, but decided for the money I could spend a little more and get a Garmin Edge 500 with more accuracy than my iPhone. I still run cyclemeter on all of my rides though. My wife likes getting the emails with map position, makes her feel better when I'm riding solo, which is most of the time.
> 
> Here is a picture of where it failed.


Wow, you must be no joke with your gear. I guess in that context there isn't a case that can handle the abuse you'll subject them too.

This did get me thinking though, I have the feeling that most cases are designed for roadies.


----------



## Ilikejeeps2 (Jul 23, 2007)

Rokform.com


----------



## Danimal1 (Oct 12, 2005)

I've been trying to figure out a good way to possibly mount my iPhone as well and because my bars are pretty full (lights dropper post remote etc..) I think I might try mounting it to the top tube of my Mojo HD.

Has anyone had any luck with this type of mount?

p.s. I've held it in place and rotated the bars to make sure it does clear in case of a crash.


----------



## luap (Dec 15, 2009)

You could check out this mount:
Waterproof Cycle Bike Pro Tough Case iPhone 4S Mount (sku 13414) :: [ BuyBits ]
I'm using the same one made for the Galaxy S2. Mount is very sturdy.
You can check a video of some tests I did here:
Testing Utimate Addons Galaxy s2 Waterproof Case with Bike Mount - YouTube


----------



## Ilikejeeps2 (Jul 23, 2007)

Rokbed v3 Bike Mount


----------



## pyrofighting (Jan 7, 2012)

I just bought the rokform mount. It's very sturdy and well built. Can't see how it would ever break. The mount is made from aluminum and the case polycarbonate or something. 

I'm lucky enough to live by the company. I went in to buy it. I had my bike with me after riding and they offered to install the mount for me. They were very helpful. 

I was looking at the Wahoo and a few others. But all of them are made of plastic (I mean the mounts). I figured they would break easily. Here is the site. 

Ok, I can't post sites cause my post count is too low. 

The company is Rokform.


----------



## hogprint (Oct 17, 2005)

I tried the wahoo ant+ case. sent it back. got the rokform cycling mount and the wahoo ant+ little dongle thingy in case I want to use the almost universally awful iOS cycling apps


----------



## C-Far (Oct 31, 2011)

Also have the Rokform V3 can't fault it. Need to insure my Iphone 4 now, incase I fall


----------



## hogprint (Oct 17, 2005)

RokForm is pretty sweet.


RokForm iPhone mount by hogprint, on Flickr


----------



## ibikeslow (May 5, 2012)

I use Topeak Ridecase for commuting which was mentioned above. I'm not sure if I'd mtb with it though...


----------



## TheCreative (Mar 18, 2012)

I concur on the Rokbed V3 by Rokform. 

The case by itself has got to be the coolest around. Especially for those that want serious protection without the giant rubber and weight of an otter box or need the water proofing of the Lifeproof case. Plus the locking attachments and magnet kit are useful. 

I actually just tested out the v3 Bike mount and it was great. So solid. Screws right onto the top of the stem. Milled out of a solid piece of aluminum. So it's tough yet light weight. It also has a magnet built in which adds an extra layer twist resistance. You could add the lanyard for invade it comes off (lanyard would go around the mount) but I don't see this thing coming off unless it suffered a direct hit at the right angle. 

The position of the phone on the stem is perfect placement. Good for a quick glance but far away from your hands tempted to fiddle with it while riding. 

You can also adjust the angle to 90 degree, lock the iPhone in landscape and using it to record your ride. Although not as secure but still it's. It going to come off easily. 

$40 for the case. Which includes the lanyard and stick on RMS mount. 

$70 for the bike mount which includes the mount with two different length screws, lanyard, four clips to keep the bottom case attached if you didn't want to use the lanyard. And the v3 magnet kit that replaces the rubber non skid section. And some Rokform stickers.

The only person this setup wouldn't be good for is those who like to get all wet and/or muddy.


----------



## Bayview_Alabama (May 1, 2012)

thanks for info


----------



## Kevo in Houston (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm a believer in the "Otter case", it has saved my Iphone many times. I'd like to keep the phone in the otter case and be able to mount it on my MB. Right now I'm using a bar mounted, squeeze type mount. Jury is still out. Phone seems to "slip" about a bit in rough terrain. I might get a small bungee to secure over it...? Still testing....


----------



## row-z (Mar 8, 2011)

Ilikejeeps2 said:


> Rokbed v3 Bike Mount


I'm also a big fan of Rokform cases....while I don't use my iPhone on my bike I do have a Rokform case for my iPhone and love it:thumbsup:


----------



## dirtdan (Jun 27, 2011)

I like the Handy Andy by bikase: It's cheap, I can keep my phone in its' own case and it's well protected and easy to mount. Velcro straps don't loosen the way the plastic clamps and in crashes the straps give way without breaking anything. The screen could break, but that's true with just about any case...

Here's a link to my review of the case on my blog. Mountain Mileage: iPhone/Smartphone Bike Mount Review - Bikase


----------



## cyclop (Jul 11, 2012)

+1 RokForm.


----------



## Mazukea (Jul 9, 2012)

*Lifeproof ftw*

Lifeproof FTW....they only make cases for the iphone. It's waterproof, dirtproof, shockproof, etc. I made a couple of underwater videos. That's how great this case is. Plus you can get one from Amazon for about $60. I just ordered the bike mount for it.


----------



## JoyRide_21 (Jul 14, 2012)

*Topeak Ride Case*

I got this about a week now and it's been great so far. I use it with Endomondo.


----------



## Sean_M (Jul 24, 2012)

All good info but any ideas for a case that you can film POV with?


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

Sean_M said:


> All good info but any ideas for a case that you can film POV with?


MiVeu iPhone Chest Mount POV


----------



## Turbine 33 (Jul 26, 2011)

+1 for the Rokform.
This is the ONLY way to go. Incredibly simple yet rugged and well executed. It is what I was looking for when I still didn't know what I was looking for.


----------



## JoyRide_21 (Jul 14, 2012)

Topeak ride case can do it. I was planing to rec My ride but haven't gotten around it. I can post a picture later.


----------



## JoyRide_21 (Jul 14, 2012)

I was interested in Rokform but the case alone not including the mount cost just as much as the Ride Case shipped WITH the stem mount and a snug iphone case from amazon. 

The case itself is durable and pretty sleek. I'm using it as a case when it's not mounted on my bike.


----------



## Silverlink (Sep 7, 2010)

Don't get the Rokform if you have a lefty Cannondale, the bikes don't have the right stem that the mount secures to


----------



## jesse101 (May 23, 2011)

I went with the life proof and bike mount, this is damn near bullet proof! It has been awesome so far on my bike. Here is a video of it mounted while riding, didn't shift or tilt not one bit. I have also wiped out a few times letting my bike go and yes, it was still attached no probs. I purchased 2 thinking I needed it mounted to both bikes, but never needed to as to move it from One bike to another is a breez, so I'm gonna sell the second case and mount. But here is a vid of it mounted.

YouTube - Rocky Mountain Altitude RSL 70 Testing out my new chest mount.mov

I also filmed iPhone videos with this mount as well, just mounted forward and tilted my iPhone forward and it actually did a really nice job, looked cool. I just need to upload that vid one of these days.


----------



## bapski (Jul 27, 2012)

was hoping id get some ideas here since i have an iphone looking to mount it on my bike and use it to monitor stuff but unfortunately im using a lifeproof case which kinda limited my options. 

i really did not want to use lifeproof as i have a beef with them giving me problems with one of their products (armband). 

guess i have no choice..


----------



## JRS73 (May 26, 2012)

Since I received my Lifeproof case and mount, I am going to add my $.02.

1, The case is pretty much bomb proof, but seal SIGNIFICANTLY MUFFLES THE SPEAKER. I have already missed a few calls because I can't hear it ring.

2. I like the design of the mount. However, the included removable rubber strips are either too big or too small. The thin rubber strip should be 2-3mm thicker IMO. I put a few wraps of electrical tape around the handlebar to secure it better. The mount did not shift on the road or a newly graded fire road. However speed and vibration would most likely shift the mount.

As a whole, the Lifeproof is a good product and would suggest it to anybody. However, I think the sound issue and the rubber strips should have been squared away before it went on the market...Especially when the entire setup (Case, bike mount, and belt clip) cost $150.

I wish Otter Box would have stepped up to the plate.


----------



## bapski (Jul 27, 2012)

i have the same setup as yours and here's my 0.02 



JRS73 said:


> Since I received my Lifeproof case and mount, I am going to add my $.02.
> 
> 1, The case is pretty much bomb proof, but seal SIGNIFICANTLY MUFFLES THE SPEAKER. I have already missed a few calls because I can hear it ring.
> 
> ...


im happy overall though,


----------



## Methodical (Jul 14, 2012)

I looked into a mount for the iPhone, but concerned about a crash and damage to the phone, so I just set it up (Sports Tracker) and place in my seat pack; it's protected from the elements and not a hitch in the performance arena.


----------



## dirtdan (Jun 27, 2011)

danhasdrums said:


> I like the one by bikase: It's cheap, I can keep my phone in its' own case and it's well protected and easy to mount.
> 
> Here's a link to my review of the case on my blog. Mountain Mileage: iPhone/Smartphone Bike Mount Review - Bikase


Oops, bad link.
Here's the right one:

Mountain Mileage: iPhone/Smartphone Bike Mount Review - Bikase


----------



## exchefinma (Jun 15, 2010)

I use the lifeproof case and mount. 

I agree with the bullet proof statements. 

The mount is a snap to install or remove and install on another bike. 

The case is a little bit longer than the otterbox but not as thick. I can happily toss it in my pocket which I couldn't do with the otterbox.

You won't regret this case/mount system.

ExChef


----------



## TheCreative (Mar 18, 2012)

I've been using the Rokform bike mount for about 3 months now on my daily commute. Not one issue. 

Life Proof is really a great product but I wouldn't want use it daily and it's recommended you don't take the phone out of the case a lot as it wears on the seal. 

I have a couple serious drops (6 foot drop on hard tile and a toss across blacktop) with my iPhone in the Rokbed v3 case. No damage to the phone. 

I also like the color options and the case is thin enough on the bottom to fit in almost every sound dock I've tried. With out removing the bottom of the case.


----------



## bcruze (Jul 11, 2012)

rammount makes two for the iphone.


----------



## Methodical (Jul 14, 2012)

Methodical said:


> I looked into a mount for the iPhone, but concerned about a crash and damage to the phone, so I just set it up (Sports Tracker) and place in my seat pack; it's protected from the elements and not a hitch in the performance arena.


Update: Welp. I purchased the Life Proof case and mount and so far I have used it on the MTB (handlebr) and the road bike (stem) and so far, so good. I've taken a couple spills on the MTB (testing my clipless pedals) and no damage to the phone or the holder, but I know the holder is not bullet proof though. I chose the Life Proof case over the Otter box case because it is closer to the size of my previous iPhone case I had; I can't stick it in my dress shirt pocket like with my old case, but it's now water proof unlike my old case, so that's a good trade off. I plan to get the arm band, too - the belt clip looks to big and bulky and I don't like big and bulky thinks hanging from my pants. I can't doc the phone though, well without the adapter that is. There are trade offs, but I think more for the positive, at least for me. I

Al


----------



## Methodical (Jul 14, 2012)

danhasdrums said:


> Oops, bad link.
> Here's the right one:
> 
> Mountain Mileage: iPhone/Smartphone Bike Mount Review - Bikase


What kind of battery pack is that on the underside of the frame?

Thanks...Al


----------



## Ace5high (Jan 4, 2011)

*Chiming In here...*

I went with the Rokform case and mount a couple of weeks ago and so far I have been very happy with it. I dont use the lanyard, just the case lock when riding and Ive only had 1 time I dropped the phone doing some pretty hard drop off's.

So far its fit the bill perfectly for me. Also, I dont know if anyone else is dumb enough to try this but Ive taken some video clips from my Rokform mount with my IP4...

If you guys want to check them out here is the link... Sorry for the crazy filming... what did you expect 

Aces High - YouTube


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

I used to use this one until I got my gps watch. will sell it if your looking for one.


----------



## ereber (Sep 22, 2012)

I have a BioLogic mount for my iPhone 4s and I would not recommend it for use with a mountain bike if you're doing any kind of rocky downhills. I couldn't get it to stay in place on bumpy terrain.  I tightened it as much as I could, but the case always slipped around my handlebars. Now it sits forlorn in my box of unused bike equipment.


----------



## TheCreative (Mar 18, 2012)

Looking forward to Rokform's new v3 RokShield case for the iPhone 5. Looks like the perfect combo. It has a screen shield/bumper you can take on and off for added protection. I'm hoping it's good enough to ride in a light rain on my commute.

http://www.rokform.com/cart/Rokshield-v3-iPhone5-Case.html


----------



## kragu (Jun 14, 2011)

I've owned the Rokform for a few months and LOVE the design. That said, use the lanyard! I got cocky and took it off for convenience - it looks a little goofy off the bike - and rode with the little plastic clip to keep the case together. I endo'd around an off-camber, sandy bank and lost my phone for about 30 minutes, when I finally found it buried 2 feet away from my bike. The tiny plastic clip failed, the case came apart, and my phone left the bike. The upper part of the case was still attached to the mount, funny enough.

This would not have happened if I had used the lanyard, as explicitly instructed to by Rokform, so I can't really fault them.


----------



## cptjack (Jan 14, 2004)

*Rockform*

I too love the rokform. Unfortunately I do not enjoy buying a new iPhone every two weeks because the design of the case holds sweat for days in an area that shorts out the main control button. 
Try it out for yourself - it's really neat how two drops of sweat will ruin a brand new iPhone after 1 ride. The bottom clip on part really does an amazing job of holding water! Kinda makes you feel like an intelligent computer geek when your phone starts cycling through all your apps and calls your buds who live in different time zones an you think to yourself " I put ths new case on a week ago and had a great 45 min man bke ride - I'll take the case off and Walla! Water pours out!
Luckily, apple will replace a water damaged phone for only 200 bucks - well worth the cool points for having your 500 dollar phone mounted right under you head on the stem.

So for about 400 bucks a month I highly recommend this product:thumbsup:


----------



## kragu (Jun 14, 2011)

lol...I can feel your frustration seeping through my computer screen. I've had a Rokform for my iPhone4 and now for my 5 for a combined year and a half or so and I haven't had that issue. I don't drip sweat unless its really, really hot, though.


----------



## Jondalar (Nov 26, 2012)

I have the Zixtro, had zero issues in well over 6mths use just search ebay for Zixtro as I can't post links.


----------



## MadMacMan (Mar 6, 2011)

I also use the life proof case and bike mount. Waterproof works as advertised and mount us good as well.


----------



## UXtreme (May 2, 2013)

I would check out the iClam, its a pretty cool damage proof and waterproof iphone 4 case that comes with multiple mounts. I have one and love it! You can check it out at iClam Extreme - The One Stop Shop for all us Adrenaline Junkies!iClam Extreme | The World's Most Versatile iPhone Case. Hope this helps!


----------



## MTB PBO (Apr 27, 2013)

I'm a big fan of RAM mounts. I've been using them for about 12 years in my car and on my bikes. I currently use it to mount a GPSMAP62 to my stem. I used to have a slightly larger 'ball and socket' type to mount a Magellan Meridium to handlebars. They seem to have strong mounts able to mount just about anything to about anything.

RAM Bicycle Mounts


----------



## ZeroNine3 (May 18, 2009)

Not exactly a mount, but I've been curious about how one of these might work out for mountain biking. It's a Nike+ forearm sleeve


----------



## LuxFox (Jun 10, 2013)

Mazukea said:


> Lifeproof FTW....they only make cases for the iphone. It's waterproof, dirtproof, shockproof, etc. I made a couple of underwater videos. That's how great this case is. Plus you can get one from Amazon for about $60. I just ordered the bike mount for it.


Did you get the bar or stem mount? How does it do on rough trails?
Thanks


----------



## JAvendan (Jan 27, 2013)

i have the lifeproof bike mount and it works great.

i took a pretty good fall with my iphone 5 mounted in the bike mount and it did great!

i do a loop around my house, approx 6 miles with road, horse trails and rocks and stones and the phone mount holds it in place.

joel


----------



## A DuB (Jul 9, 2013)

I was in Walmart and saw this mount. I gave it a shot and it seems to work well so far, especially at its 20$ price. Water proof and fits iPhone 4 and 5

Zefal Smartphone Holder for I5/I4: Bikes & Riding Toys : Walmart.com


----------



## A DuB (Jul 9, 2013)

UPDATE:
The Zefal mount just broke. I no longer recommend it


----------



## dirtdan (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm really digging the topeak mount on my road/rando rides and xc but for gnarlier trails I don't think it's enough protection around the phone since the bike can occasionally end up in unintended places.

Topeak Ridecase Iphone Holder > Accessories > Bags > Phone Case | Jenson USA Online Bike Shop


----------



## iCollector (Nov 14, 2012)

I picked up a Quadlock case, and it does what I need, and it is easily removed from the bike if you want to. And they aren't that expensive.


----------

